# Here's BENNY!!!!!



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Once thought gone......the people that adopted Benny brought him back. He was a gift to their daughter and she had already got a cat from her boyfriend. SO the shelter called me and I got told to go to the store where he was AGAIN a "Show" cat and pick him up. I felt really bad because I could feel that the clerk ( a very small girl that had re-named Benny because she hated the name the shelter gave him which was 88...? I agree with the girl!!! ) looked like she was about to cry. I think that she wanted him. I promised her that I would GIVE her Benny if it did not work out. She gave me her email and I promised updates on his progress and pics.

He is such a sweet little boy. He is 6.5 months old, male and neutered and had all of the shots except for Rabies......and that i getting done in a couple weeks.

He is quite a purrball and a HUGE suckup.

So here he is!



















Right now I am keeping him occupied with the GAME FOR CATS on my iPad.


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Awww it all worked out for you! Must be meant to be! Hurray for you and Benny, I'm very happy for you  And I have to say, he's got beautiful lined eyes, looks like eyeliner, wow! His bottom lip is cool, too, shows up like he's "made up". What cool facial features!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

What a beautiful boy! That first picture is so expressive! I love those markings. I want a cat like that - seriously, I'm obsessed with that marble coat. I can see why you were so upset the first time, hard to believe they gave up Benny, but it's your gain!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

He's adorable!

"I am dead set on a TABBY FEMALE. For some reason I like them the best."
Well, now that you made Benny's wish come true (a forever home), you HAVE to get another cat... a female, and make YOUR wish come true


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow! Benny is a stunner! He should have been a girl with that black eyeliner and black lipstick! Love his Brown Clasicc Tabby and White colouring. You must be over the moon that he came back and you got him. Congratulations to you and to Benny!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations! Benny is stunning. I hope he's settling in nicely.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I agree with the others- he is gorgeous!!


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Susan said:


> Congratulations! Benny is stunning. I hope he's settling in nicely.


Well he does not seem to listen to me much. I yelled at him for jumping on the stove and he just sat there purring. I toss him down and he jumps back up.

Looks like I have a lot of training to do. LOL!!!!!!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

He's a beautiful little thing!!! I too, LOVE his eyeliner and lipstick markings!!! Good luck with the training. With a little time they pick things up!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW, man this is the best news I read today. After how you described your excitement about this kitty in your previous post, you really deserved him. He is beautiful. Oops Bryan right now jumped on my desk. He is happy too from this news.
Let's celebrate. I'm going to have a beer right now. Anyone with me?


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

I am a little concerned though. He has not used his litter at all yet. Looked around carefully...nothing in the apartment.

I guess I am scared because this is what happened with Mena. Yeah I am paranoid. LOL!!!!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

It's only been a day or so... he might just be nervous, and not sure if this is his territory or not yet.
I would think if it's more than 2 days without anything at all, then you should worry!

There's two cats at the sanctuary that only did a little tiny clump of pee the first day they got there in their quarantine cages. By the third day, there was several things to scoop out!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

He is so pretty - glad you got him


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

He is SO beautiful! He has my favorite cat coloration with the white ruff and grey tabby marble coat. He sounds like a very special boy and you are lucky to have gotten him.


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

He sounds like a cool guy. He looks like he is gonna have an attitude. The look on his face in the first photo is classic. I'm glad you got him.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh, I'm so happy for you! The best relationships are those that were just meant to be! Beautiful boy!


----------



## wicket (Mar 12, 2011)

Love his markings, his black lips! What a cutie pie!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

BryanOwnee said:


> Let's celebrate. I'm going to have a beer right now. Anyone with me?


Sorry, that was yesterday.  I'll stick to water today.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! Benny is cute! congrats! Shelter cats are cool!


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Vivid Dawn said:


> It's only been a day or so... he might just be nervous, and not sure if this is his territory or not yet.
> I would think if it's more than 2 days without anything at all, then you should worry!
> 
> There's two cats at the sanctuary that only did a little tiny clump of pee the first day they got there in their quarantine cages. By the third day, there was several things to scoop out!


Well he let out a large pee but nothing solid yet.

Sorry to be so worrysome....it is just that this is what happened to Mena before she died and I guess that I am just worrying again.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I can totally understand!

I have heard that if a cat doesn't poop after 48 hours, to get them to the vet right away, as holding it longer can be harmful.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Digikid said:


> I am a little concerned though. He has not used his litter at all yet. Looked around carefully...nothing in the apartment.


My Bryan used litter 1st time at second day at late evening.
Don't worry, everything will be fine


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

and he dropped a HUGE one sometime last night. Talk about a sign of relief.

What a strange kitty he is. Here is a list of his "strangeness"

1.) Stubborn.....every time you go near a counter or such he jumps up. I pick him up and give him a stern NO and put him down. 2 seconds later though.....he is up again. This can go on forever.

2.) Meows when he uses the litter.

3.) I put a orange peel on the shelve to keep him off. Ten minutes later he is PLAYING with the Orange Peel.....

4.) Can never sit still. He jump on your lap....lays down in a dozen positions and then leaves.

5.) Likes to "wake up" my iMac by literally pressing a single key then turns around towards the screen then attacks the mouse pointer....an since my MacBook Pro 13 inch is in front of the iMac he loves to sit on it. LOL!!!

Bought him a very stiff but "real fur" mouse....which lasted about one day. Not even Mena destroyed her toys THAT fast. LOL!!!

He is a very unique little boy thats for sure.


----------



## The Humble Servant (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations on getting Benny!

He sounds a lot like my Jasio, in that case you're in for one wild, wacky ride! Enjoy!


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

Aww he is very handsome. Congrats!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

it looks like you have a very good buddy there, he's going to test you for a while just to see what he can get away with.. looks like some feather toys on long wands are in your future(find an old fishing rod)


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

LOL!!! Oh he is testing me alright.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Digikid said:


> and he dropped a HUGE one sometime last night. Talk about a sign of relief.


I bet his sigh of relief was about 10x bigger than yours after he went.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

and now for a new snapshot!










"What?!?!? I was only looking I swear!!!!"


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh is he precious! What an expressive face! :love2

And if that bag of Teddy Grahams was in my house, Samantha would be walking around with it...she loves those bags and thinks every one is _hers_. I even caught her walking around with a package of algae wafers for my fish once. XD


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Digikid, he is so beautiful!
I'm glad you found a new kitty. You commented on my post about Max so I came looking for your updates. He looks like quite a character. A lovely lovely boy. I hope I can let myself love another kitty soon. I just need to wait til I'm ready x


----------

